# My new babies



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi just wanted to share some pics of my new babies.
Sorry about the pic quality 
Also any suggestions as to the speckeled babies?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The speckled ones, look splashed.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Since their not in the US, they would be variegated.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Whats the difference between the two?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Splashed and variegated are two completely separate genes. Variegated is a form of white spotting, splashed is color on color. Their both dominant genes but splashed can only show in the presence of c-dilutes.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh sorry. I hadn't noticed that you were in London. 
Variegated it is!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Who are the parents of these babies?


----------



## tiny_toes (Jul 23, 2010)

you have some lovely colours there..
just a shame your not colser to me as their just what im looking for!

cant wait tosee them grow


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

The parents are the two mice i showed you at enfield if you remember so there must be something going on behind mr broken dove tan!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Be carefull with them, because homozygous variegated is lethal


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I remember the boy, he was so sweet and friendly, having trouble remembering what the girl looks like.

Is she a self coloured mouse? if so, then its probable that Mr mouse isn't piebald, he's lethal white, which is the gene that can create varigated.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

The girl was a kinda stone colour. She has 2 tiny white dots on her neck. I have no idea about the parent of the dad but her mom was agouti.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oooooh yeah, the one that was ticked but I was sure what colour she was... I remember!

She was a lovely colour too. Probably literally a A/a ce/ce.

Hmm... interesting. I want lots of pics of these babies growing up! Are you coming to the London Champs show in September?

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Where are they?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its the Reading Show I was talking about.

It would be cool if you could come, since there isn't a show at Enfield now until October. I don't know if I will be showing any mice, I probably won't have anything worthy by September, but I'm hoping for some potentials for the October Show! hehehe

Should be a decent sized show the Oct one, as its an NMC one again.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure about bieng able to get to Reading, Am hoping to get to enfield in Oct but it's my daughters birthday too so not sure...(pants  )


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I have updated pics  
mummy









Daddy









and now the babies


















And doesn't there always have to be one? :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I love that boy... such a sweet natured daddy, I hope his bubba's are sweet for you too!!!

:lol: I LOVE that last pic!

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

So do I, I think someone should start a thread for photos with funny captions. I bet eeryone has loads of pics where their mouse moved just as you took the picture :lol: :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the pix of the babies.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll try to resist the temptation to steal!!
I've been wanting variegated since i started keeping mice ):


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

wow they are beautiful babies love the splashed ones they are super cool lol


----------

